# Sticky  Gas Oil mixture ratio calculator



## bwdbrn1

Handy way fo find out just how much oil to mix with gas for your 2 stroke engine.

Gas Oil Mixture Ratio Calculator


----------



## beardog

*Thank-you*

This will come in handy for the weed eater and chainsaw.


----------



## Full Throttle

Nice to have a cup for 2 strokes Ratio Rite Measuring Cup | MotoSport


----------



## shags72

That is nice but if anyone wants a standalone one I made a quick excell spreadsheet to do it via ounces. Hope it helps someone. You only input the mix ratio like 32,16... etc not 32/1 or anything like that.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Thanks Shags72, that's pretty handy.


----------



## shags72

No problem. At least I can help out this way if I can't help in advice! rofl Thanks


----------

